# Diagrama de bloques de un movil



## kali

Lo mejor para todos! Hola, no encuentro un diagrama a bloques básico de un teléfono celular. Alguien me puede orientar? No importa el la marca ni el modelo, lo necesito para orientar en una clase..


----------



## Marcelo

Saludos,

Aqui tienes uno sacado de:

http://www.analog.com/en/content/0,2886,0%5F%5F16444,00.html

y otro de:

http://www.toshiba.com/taec/applications/cellphone_standard.shtml

Marcelo.


----------



## kali

No sabes como te agradezco!
Te la debo.

Yo estoy más inclinado a los sistemas digitales, por si en lago te puedo servir, lo haré con gusto.


----------



## Marcelo

Por nada, para eso participamos aqui.
Saludos.
Marcelo


----------



## TEJEDORS

Marcelo, estaba revisando el diagrama de bloques pero tengo una inquietud, esos diagramas son para telefonia movil analoga o tambien aplica para telefonia dmovil digital?


----------

